# Loki's haircut



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Loki got a haircut today. I tried to get some pictures but he is impossible without 2 people. Here are a few - I put him on the grooming table to see if I could get him to stand up. The coloring on his back is much more noticeable with his hair short. 

Now I need to work on the stains. When I went back through pictures, I noticed that the staining didn't start until after x-mas. It was about that time I changed food from VeRus to Holistics Selects. I think I am going to change back. He gets distilled water, probiotics, cleaned with stain remover, etc. Maybe the food will make a difference. It is wet in the pictures which make it look darker - of course, he dunked his face in his water bowl as soon as we got home.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He looks so cute and fluffy!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Awwww Loki you look adorable!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

He's beautiful! He must be really fun to pet now!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

He's looks so cute! Groomer did a great job!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Loki looks really great Barb, the groomer did a super job. So cute.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Love Love LOVE Loki's cut! He looks so soft!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Such a cutie pie! The groomer did great! Loki looks so velvety soft. 😊


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

cute boy!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks, all. I am still getting used to how he looks but the grooming is MUCH easier. We are both happier!!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Does he seem to notice a difference?


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> Does he seem to notice a difference?


He doesn't seem to notice or care! He is just happy I am not constantly trying to get mats out of him. He isn't backing up every time I come close.


----------

